# First  Lotus



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi,

I turned a few new pen kits the other day.  I read the review Anthony posted some time ago on this kit and decided to try it out.

I chose a red jasper Tru Stone for the body.


















Aside from the recycled Statesman clip I like the pen, itâ€™s a bit heavy on hardware, so that might be a differentiator for some people in deciding to either make it or purchase it.

This is the most expensive kit I have even bought but I think it will sell fine,


Funny how I always associated the name Lotus with Colin Chapman..


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 24, 2006)

Just another run of the mill beautiful pen, Jim.[]


----------



## gerryr (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice work.  The color combination is quite stunning.

I always associated Lotus with Jimmy Clark.[]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Very nice work.  The color combination is quite stunning.
> 
> I always associated Lotus with Jimmy Clark.[]



Hi Gerry,

I was a Jimmy Clark fan as a kid in the 60's...[]

Thanks for the kind words...


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 24, 2006)

Jim,

I think your choice of material is excellent.  But, I can't say I am wild about the kit.  Too much metal at both ends, IMO.

Hope it sells GREAT for you, if so, let me know.  I still think it does NOT matter how I view a pen, only how the CUSTOMER views it!!  Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LanceD (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice. The red jasper is my favorite tru stone blank.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Jim,
> 
> I think your choice of material is excellent.  But, I can't say I am wild about the kit.  Too much metal at both ends, IMO.
> ...



I agree with you Ed,

I have only two of these kits, so I'll see how it goes...I am still trying to select my material for the second one, , right now I'm leaning towards an amboyna burl.  I'll let you know how they sell, but I am thinking the Imperial might sell better.


----------



## JDPens (Oct 24, 2006)

That looks really good!!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 24, 2006)

Beautiful pen, love the red and the gold accents.


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm with Ed.  I like the wood and your work.  I don't care for the Lotus.


----------



## kruger (Oct 24, 2006)

hello,

very nice job. he is very "class"

ps: where did you buy the tru stones?
thanks 
froggy


----------



## Rob (Oct 24, 2006)

Not sure of other suppliers, but Tru-Stone is available from Craft Supplies USA.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kruger_
> <br />hello,
> 
> very nice job. he is very "class"
> ...



Merci pour vos mots gentils de mon stylo!
J'ai achetÃ© la Tru-Stone  aux Craft Supply USA



[]


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 24, 2006)

Very sharp looking pen Jim, 
Did they score on you tonight ?? []


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey Jim,
That's a cool pen, I'll bet some lawyer would love to flash that around.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Very sharp looking pen Jim,
> Did they score on you tonight ?? []



Thanks Anthony,

Yes I let in a few goals, the final was 4-3, we won!![]


Hey did I miss something, did you move??


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> <br />Hey Jim,
> That's a cool pen, I'll bet some lawyer would love to flash that around.



Hmmm.....gotta get me lawyer....[}][}]


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 24, 2006)

3 goals but you got the W, that's what counts []
Yes, I moved the pen store & shop into a new building Sept 1.
Stop bye when you are in town again.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />3 goals but you got the W, that's what counts []
> Yes, I moved the pen store & shop into a new building Sept 1.
> Stop bye when you are in town again.




Okay, Cool...[]

You bet I really enjoyed meeting you last time...[]


----------



## Jamie (Oct 25, 2006)

I ordered a Lotus a few days ago, haven't got it yet but now that I see yours I'm sure It'll be a great looking pen. I ordered it for a Christmas present for my wife. I hope it's not <u>too</u> heavy. I'm going to do it in bamboo, has anyone turned bamboo?
Good job and nice choice of material.


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow! That's a nice pen!


----------



## Paco (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow! The red and gold and red really contrast nicely.


----------

